# Mozart and Chopin



## chrisrodgers (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi everyone.
I am new to this forum so i am not totally sure about what you all talk about but i thought i might ask for some help regarding some classical composition. I am in a class we and we started on about the similarities of music. The quesiton arose and i am not sure about it. Ludwig van Beethoven wrote 5 piano concertos, and Fredric Chopin wrote 2 of them. The first two Beethoven and Chopin’s piano concertos share something in common. What is it? I would appreciate any help.

Chris


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Any ideas anyone ?


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Please someone help Chris for his class.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jdec said:


> Please someone help Chris for his class.


Not been seen since 2007


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

chrisrodgers said:


> Hi everyone.
> Ludwig van Beethoven wrote 5 piano concertos, and Fredric Chopin wrote 2 of them. The first two Beethoven and Chopin's piano concertos share something in common. What is it? I would appreciate any help.
> 
> Chris


I suppose they both have a bit of piano in them, is that it? :tiphat:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

In both composers' cases the piano concertos #1 and #2 were published and numbered in the reverse order of their composition.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Actually, I think the clue is in the title of the thread: neither Beethoven's nor Chopin's first two PC's for piano had anything to do with Mozart? 

I'm tryna help the kid out here, he's probably been repeating years in school since 2007!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Woodduck's answer is probably the one that's being looked for.

(Oops, 2007. Well, truth is inviolable and invariable, except when it changes of course. )


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Any ideas anyone ?


How polite of you to give this 11 year old unanswered thread a second chance! 

I surely hope by now mister Rodgers knows Mozart and Beethoven are actually 2 different composers hahaha.


----------

